# Yogurt curiosity question



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

If milk is pasteurized at 165 degrees, does anybody know why most yogurt directions tell you to heat it to 180 degrees?

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

To pasteurize it, I think they are just being overly careful. You don't have to if you don't want to. We don't.


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, first funny milk now curious yogurt. Makes one wonder what the kefir and cheese are up to!!!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Coso - I was wondering if it was just "overkill" or if it was actually doing anything.

Bilrite - the kefir is sleeping and the cheese is aging, don't ya know. 

PJ


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

It is not overkill, there is a molecular reason for heating to 180*F . Can't tell you what that is, but 180*F is the recommended temp for heating milk before making yogurt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

The reason 180F is the magic number is that in assures _complete distruction _ of all bacteria and enzymes in the milk creating a clean slate for the culture to grow. Raw milk contains bacteria and enzymes that compete with the yogurt culture.

Here is a wonderful article on raw milk yogurt, she also uses the Bulgarian culture.

http://www.westonaprice.org/motherlinda/yogurt.html

Christy


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Christy.

I find it very interesting that the Weston Price foundation would list an article that actually recommends pasteurizing.

In the past, when I've made raw milk yogurt, I've never been able to keep the starter going - it always goes bad on the second or third use. I think I'll try pasteurizing and see how long I can rebatch the culture (it is a bulgarian culture I'm using).

PJ


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

jimandpj said:


> Thanks for the link, Christy.
> 
> In the past, when I've made raw milk yogurt, I've never been able to keep the starter going - it always goes bad on the second or third use. I think I'll try pasteurizing and see how long I can rebatch the culture (it is a bulgarian culture I'm using).
> 
> PJ


I usually can keep my bulgarian culture going the entire milking season, about 8 to 10 months. Maybe I will have to start a new culture twice in one season, but usually not.


----------

